# Walts Hobby Onroad Results Tuesday 1/16/07



## steelrfan (Dec 11, 2003)

SPEC 1/12 A Main

1 44 8:02.27 Keith Lesh
2 43 8:04.68 Pete Clement
3 43 8:08.51 Anthony Reuter (TQ)
4 37 8:02.14 Ron Caramella
5 37 8:11.80 Walt Hollis
6 34 8:23.27 Clif McKeen
7 -DNS- Jim Batruch

1/12 Stock A Main

1 57 8:00.05 Matt Levy (TQ)
2 55 8:06.12 Dan Levy
3 53 8:06.11 Tony Buffa
4 52 8:01.57 George Silliman
5 52 8:01.65 Bruce Throne
6 49 8:05.60 Dave Solomon
7 48 8:10.63 Mike Notaro (BU)
8 13 2:08.72 Todd Ferguson

1/12 Stock B Main

1 52 8:01.60 Mike Notaro
2 47 8:00.01 Paul Webb
3 43 8:05.59 Chris Spencer
4 21 3:24.13 Jason Haag
5 5 0:46.79 Mike Woods
6 4 1:51.38 BoB Cummings
7 2 0:23.07 Jeff Darrow


----------



## twistedgeo (Dec 12, 2005)

figure out why this was moved ? now i have to go look up my post to copy and paste it.


----------



## twistedgeo (Dec 12, 2005)

ok found it.......


great racing tonight guys. bruce and tony we had a good battle going, nice and clean.

on another note, i think this is a new record for having the results up so fast , way to go todd! wait, steelrfan ? who is this guy and what did you do with todd ?


----------



## kljunior (Oct 1, 2006)

I liked this course a lot, nice Job on the layout. I should be there Saturday as well. Fun racing with Anthony and Pete. C Ya.


----------

